# Tyme Cub Lathe Beginner



## Angell 62 (30 Oct 2015)

Hello guys.

My darling other half bought me a second hand Cub lathe as a Birthday present and I have been using it for about 2 months. It only has a 2 prong drive chuck and a dead centre tailstock (I have now purchased a live centre).

For her investment however all she gets to see are what I am affectionately calling WOTSITS. Free standing spindles with various inlays, groves, hollows etc out of Pear wood (which by the way has a beautiful colour). Obviously we all start somewhere so I would like to move onto maybe hollowing out one of these Wotsits into a goblet or egg cup or try my hand at a bowl instead of making the prettiest morning sticks for a log burner you ever did see hahaha. 

So my question is two fold. 

1) Are there any projects I can make with what I have (Drive Chuch and Live centre tailstock)
2) What chuck do i need to purchase to start making simple bowls, goblets and egg cups. Now I have researched a small amount and I know the Cub has an odd out dated thread size (Im not telling the misses because she was so pleased with herself getting it me as a suprise and I love it!!!).

Any help would be appreciated. I will post a pic of one of my Wotsits soon haha

John


----------



## Bigbud78 (30 Oct 2015)

The two cheapest modern chucks that fit, the Axi Evo SK114 or the Record SC4. Both chucks have changeable threaded inserts. I bought the record with the insert to suit the cub M20x2 Thread and have just changed lathe but kept the chuck and just got another insert to suit my new lathe.

Great little Lathe


----------



## roywathen (30 Oct 2015)

I used to have a Tyme Avon and would recommend you consider a versachuck from the toolpost at Didcot. Backplates are available that can be interchanged if you ever upgrade your lathe. regards roy wathen


----------



## chipmunk (30 Oct 2015)

Bigbud78":flavpi60 said:


> Only 2 modern chucks will fit, the Axi Evo SK114 or the Record SC4. Both chucks have changeable threaded inserts. I bought the record with the insert to suit the cub M20x2 Thread and have just changed lathe but kept the chuck and just got another insert to suit my new lathe.



Are you sure this is correct? 
I could be wrong but I think the Sorby Patriot chuck is also available in M20 x 2mm thread.

Jon


----------



## Bigbud78 (30 Oct 2015)

chipmunk":3nrambr0 said:


> Bigbud78":3nrambr0 said:
> 
> 
> > Only 2 modern chucks will fit, the Axi Evo SK114 or the Record SC4. Both chucks have changeable threaded inserts. I bought the record with the insert to suit the cub M20x2 Thread and have just changed lathe but kept the chuck and just got another insert to suit my new lathe.
> ...



Yeah sorry my bad, I meant to say the two cheapest chucks. I did look at both the Sorby and the versa but the SC4 with two sets of jaws was a MUCH cheaper option


----------



## Wildman (30 Oct 2015)

an even cheaper option to get you started would be a faceplate. you could make a number of your own if you bought an M20 2mm tap
some cheap ones here
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20mm-x-2-0-Me ... Sw5VFWKznV
you will need an 18mm drill. used some oak or similar hardwood
1) cut a circle of the required size
2) using the 18mm drill drill a blind hole to suit the length of the spindle nose
3) Tap the hole making sure to keep the tap square
4) Mount on the lathe and true the rear face, followed by the front face
5) drill and countersink a number of holes from the rear to hold your bowl.
Remember the screws are in the wood you are turning so make sure you don't hit them they will not do your chisels a lot of good.
You could make a jamb chuck the same way or glue a workpiece with a sheet of paper in between so it is easy to remove.

You could also make a simple screw chuck with a single screw through the middle into your workpiece with a small dia so you can finish both sides of a small bowl or eggcup, even a goblet if you run the screw into the would be stem.
Lack of a chuck makes things more difficult but not impossible. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## chipmunk (30 Oct 2015)

Hi John,
Here's another source of taps...
http://www.tracytools.com/taps-and-dies/metric-taps-dies/20-x-2-metric

Here is quite a nice list of projects along with one or two sets of instructions...
http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_projects.php

HTH
Jon


----------



## Woodchips2 (30 Oct 2015)

Hi John
Some beginner's spindle items to consider:
a) a rolling pin so the good lady as well as buying you the lathe =D> can make you some delicious pastry :lol: 
b) a garden dibber with depth markings so you can plant your seeds at the correct depth
c) a spurtle to make delicious porridge on those cold winter mornings
d) a honey dipper to dribble honey into your porridge
e) carrier bag handles
f) mallet to help with all the wood joints
g) mushrooms for Christmas gifts
h) door wedges

Good luck with the turning and protect yourself against dust.

Regards Keith


----------



## Angell 62 (30 Oct 2015)

Really really appreciate the feedback guys. I will take a look at that record chuck as it comes with a jaw set also so thanks for that one. Wildman I will deffo use that face plate idea Ive ordered the tap so atleast I can get something done before Xmas. 

Thankyou for the ideas aswell guys I will give some a shot and send some pictures across.

Great forum and great advice guys thanks again

John


----------



## deserter (30 Oct 2015)

I see your in Shrewsbury, if you need any help at all give me a call and I'll help if I can, I live just outside Shrewsbury myself.


----------



## Angell 62 (2 Nov 2015)

My first attempt at a Mushroom. From Apple wood (very green).


----------



## Lons (2 Nov 2015)

Hi John

I've just seen your posts or might possibly have been able to help.
I had a Tyme cub many years ago and bought a tap which I still have and used to make several faceplates and jam chucks. I possibly have an original metal faceplate as well if I can put my hands on it. I had a Coronet elf as well so could be off that though. :? Re-organising the workshop so stuff everywhere.

Bob


----------



## Angell 62 (6 Nov 2015)

Guys I have the M20 x 2 tap in my possession so i tried it with an 18mm wood bit into a piece of Oak trimming board I had of a Chippy that he used to make a Fire Alarm Frame. Needless to say it worked untill I put to much pressure on it and it appears the oak was laminated. So what wood would you guys suggest for the faceplate?? 

Cheers
John


----------



## Lons (11 Nov 2015)

I think I used beech and sycamore for mine John though it was a long time ago. You need to select a well seasoned bit.

Just another thought. an offcut of 1/2" phenolic (Tufnol type) or aluminium would be a good choice as both will hold a thread well. Metal supermarkets maybe or Amari Plastics or similar for the Tufnol.

EDIT: quick look found these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aluminium...hash=item232d1612ba:m:mOvXGEt0DYOhlynvsWQwaeg

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TUFNOL-1P...hash=item2596c78bd4:m:mQdwY-qZO4gKOubkY1T7bYQ


----------



## Angell 62 (12 Nov 2015)

I will look at those thankyou very much.

Finding the new live centre so much better and nowhere near as frustrating. Had a go at Captive rings, again just on a Thingy hahaha







John


----------



## chipmunk (12 Nov 2015)

+1 for Beech but some of that fruitwood you've been turning will do just a well if you've got plenty. You want something soft enough to thread but something that'll hold the detail. Sapele or Mock-hogany would also be a good choice.
Oak's a bit coarse to hold a 2mm thread IMHO.

Drill and thread it across the grain before truing it up. Then you can glue or perhaps better screw it to a piece of timber to create your faceplate. Oak woukd be ok for this.

More ideas here... http://www.davidreedsmith.com/Articles/AllWoodColletChuck/AllWoodColletChuck.htm

Good luck
Jon


----------

